# Script error



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Occasionally while surfing the internet, I get the following pop-up message: "A script on this page is causing Internet Explorer to run slowly. If it continues to run, your computer might become unresponsive." How do I correct this issue?


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

There is usually little you can do. Its the server side that is running slow, not your side.
Some back end database is busy and not responding properly.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Gary in ohio said:


> There is usually little you can do. Its the server side that is running slow, not your side.
> Some back end database is busy and not responding properly.


True.
And what few people know is this. At the busy times on the net, Netflix users are using over 32% of the entire Broadband available in the USA.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

arabian knight said:


> True.
> And what few people know is this. At the busy times on the net, Netflix users are using over 32% of the entire Broadband available in the USA.


Along similar lines----isn't another Net like system being put into place that will connect universities, etc. to alleviate some of the traffic on the one we currently use?

I sure hope that we don't have to start paying for per monthly usage rather than a set rate.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> True.
> And what few people know is this. At the busy times on the net, Netflix users are using over 32% of the entire Broadband available in the USA.


The script error is not a bandwidth issue. It's a processing issue.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

With so much cloud usage now with more being added how does that impact the Internet.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Windy in Kansas said:


> With so much cloud usage now with more being added how does that impact the Internet.


While "cloud" means a lot of different things to a lot of different people, its intent is only to distribute usage. In itself, more effective distribution of resources won't create additional burden on the network.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

A recent explanation of it indicated that a lot of ones own content is now stored online instead of in home devices so that the information can be accessed when away from home, etc.

My thinking was that all of the extra accessing of stored information would create more usage. Kind of like server based email and web based email. Surely web based email creates more Net usage?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Windy in Kansas said:


> A recent explanation of it indicated that a lot of ones own content is now stored online instead of in home devices so that the information can be accessed when away from home, etc.
> 
> My thinking was that all of the extra accessing of stored information would create more usage. *Kind of like server based email and web based email. Surely web based email creates more Net usage?*


Especially when that E Mail server is across the country~!! Which many are, very few ISP's store them they use Huge Servers around the country, you never know where you're e Mail is REALLY AT anymore.


----------

